

New Facebook Places Logo Is A “4.” In A Square. Yeah. - bwaldorf
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/19/facesquare/

======
jyothi
It is both a "4" (upright) and "f" from right almost similar to its favicon.
Very creative confluence.

Sadly it can also be seen as facebook nailing down the 4 in a square.

------
scrrr
So when will Facebook invent something new?

~~~
someone_here
[http://uxmyths.com/post/712377283/myth-9-design-has-to-be-
or...](http://uxmyths.com/post/712377283/myth-9-design-has-to-be-original)

------
TotlolRon
The place marker icon is from Google Maps. Yeah.

------
gcb
Every time ppl sent me 4square invites I would ignore after seeing the logo.

I kept thinking it was some sort of Dodge ball game

~~~
DLWormwood
Four square _is_ a dodgeball type game.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_square>

The name for the service was a consequence of it being the follow up to a
social networking service called "Dodgeball" that was bought out and killed
off.

------
tpinto
just like those guys that see jesus christ's face on a toast. yeah.

------
binarysoul
Ok the 4 I can see. This guy doesn't know the difference between a rectangle
and a square?

~~~
Deestan
A square rendered in perspective would get a _trapezoid_ shape like that.

